# [RETE] far funzionare Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG (RISOLTO)

## marcowave

Ciao a tutti, ho un problemino non gravissimo ma cmq importante..

non riesco a far funzionare il wireless sul mio portatile, ho seguito questa guida ( e altre):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-217688-highlight-ipw2200.html

...ma cmq non mi viene rilevata la eth1.. non c'è proprio in /etc/init.d..

ora vi posto un po' di cose utili:

intanto il device:

```

# lspci | grep Network

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

```

Il Dmesg:

```

# dmesg | grep Network

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.1

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

```

Il kernel è complato secondo la guida e questi sono i moduli caricati:

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4544  0

ipw2200               133416  0

firmware_class          8128  1 ipw2200

ieee80211              37700  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5060  3 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ipw2200,ieee80211

acerhk                 27140  0

evdev                   8000  1

usbhid                 24768  0

ehci_hcd               29444  0

uhci_hcd               30992  0

usb_storage            99472  0

usbcore               106680  5 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage

fglrx                 239132  7

intel_agp              20124  1

agpgart                29100  2 intel_agp

```

linux me la rileva cmq:

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

gre0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Ora, a me il wireless non serve a casa, ho una rete LAN, ma sarebbe carino farlo funzionare... forse è perchè non ho un access point che la scheda non si attiva?

Inoltre non capisco perchè la spia che segnala il funzionamento del wireless a volte si accende a volte no... eppure il modulo acerck è caricato... 

Dimentico qualcosa? Qualcuno ha avuto il mio stesso problema?

Grazie dell'aiuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, ho un problemino non gravissimo ma cmq importante..
> 
> non riesco a far funzionare il wireless sul mio portatile, ho seguito questa guida ( e altre):
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-217688-highlight-ipw2200.html
> ...

 

come dice l'handbook, la scheda eth1 te la devi configurare, e pare che tu l'abbia già fatto, ma in /etc/init.d/, il file net.eth1 te lo devi creare te, facendo un link simbolico a net.eth0, e poi aggiungerlo sempre a mano al runlevel

----------

## marcowave

ok grazie, provo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marcowave

ok, quella riga mi era sfuggita... in effetti la eth1 ora è su  :Very Happy:  non ho modo di provare se funziona davvero cmq... 

qualcuno conosce dei buoni tools grafici  per linux per lo scanning della rete wireless?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> ok, quella riga mi era sfuggita... in effetti la eth1 ora è su  non ho modo di provare se funziona davvero cmq... 
> 
> qualcuno conosce dei buoni tools grafici  per linux per lo scanning della rete wireless?

 

inizia con ping  :Smile: 

dai un indirizzo alla scheda a mettiti a pingarla. se va, funziona. non servono altre verifiche

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao  :Very Happy:   ho un laptop con Centrino e il wireless a casa da 1 settimana...questa è il post che cercavo yuppi  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ho seguito la guida linkata nel primo post del topic...ma arrivo alla fine e ottengo questo poco simapatico errore

```
Gentoo luca # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *    Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *    Couldn't associate with any access points on eth1

 *    Failed to configure wireless for eth1                               [ !! ]

```

un dubbio quando chiede l'ESSID che ci metto...

----------

## gutter

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un dubbio quando chiede l'ESSID che ci metto...

 

Lo stesso identificativo della rete associato al tuo access point.

----------

## Ghostraider

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   
> 
> un dubbio quando chiede l'ESSID che ci metto... 
> 
> Lo stesso identificativo della rete associato al tuo access point.

 

Ciao gutter scusa ma sono un po' fuso...intendi l'identificativo del router cioè quello che quando sei connesso riporta

```
Connected to: NETGEAR
```

 per esempio ?

EDIT: no scusa ho detto una vaccata quello è l'SSID del router...

----------

## Ghostraider

Alt forse ho identificato un possibile problemino, nella guida linkata nel primo post c'è scritto questo

```
make sure that eth1 is correctly configured for your network in /etc/conf.d/net 
```

ora quel file a me risulta così

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).
```

ho guardato il file .example ma non ci ho capito nulla...a me servirebbe l'assegnamento dell'ip tramite dhcp, solamente che non ho capito che ci devo scrivere  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

L' ESSID è l'identificativo della rete.

Lo ricavi con:

```
# iwlist eth1 scan
```

----------

## Ghostraider

```
Gentoo luca # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:B5:50:8A:14

                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 22 24 36 48 54

                    Signal level=-46 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 46ms ago

```

Ok pensavo di sbagliare, avevo già dato

```
iwconfig eth1 essid NETGEAR

```

però ridà l'errore che ho postato prima...

----------

## Ghostraider

Forse che devovrei selezionare anche il canale della trasmissione ?

----------

## gutter

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però ridà l'errore che ho postato prima...

 

Quale errore?

----------

## Ghostraider

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   
> 
> però ridà l'errore che ho postato prima... 
> 
> Quale errore?

 

eccolo

```
entoo luca # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *    Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *    Couldn't associate with any access points on eth1

 *    Failed to configure wireless for eth1                               [ !! ] 
```

----------

## gutter

Mi posti la sezione di quel file relativa alla configurazione della eth1.

----------

## Ghostraider

Ehm..è chilometrico un attimino...nel frattempo ho provato ad emergere i wireless-tools e baselayout mettendo in /etc/conf.d/wireless questo :

```
essid_eth1="NETGEAR"

mode_eth1="ad-hoc"

channel_eth1="11"
```

poi ho fatto ripartire l'eth1 e sembra funzionare...solo che si ferma su dhcpid...forse perchè sono ancora attaccato alla rete via eth0 e ho già un ip ?

questo è l'output

```
Gentoo luca # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *    Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *       eth1 connected to "NETGEAR" at 02:0E:35:78:A1:C3

 *       in ad-hoc mode (WEP disabled)

 *    Bringing up eth1

 *       Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

 *       dhcp

 *          Running dhcpcd ...                                                      [ !! ]
```

----------

## gutter

Ok credo che funzioni.

Devi solo vedere se il tuo access point abbia un server dhcp in modo tale da ottenere l'ip (ed eventualmete il resto) da questo.

----------

## Ghostraider

Si ha il dhcp abilitato e funziona però continuo a ricevere errore uffi...provo a staccare la eth0 e vedo se così va

----------

## Ghostraider

eh no non va continua a dare errore sul dhcpcd...

l'unico dubbio che mi rimane è settare in /etc/conf.d/wireless anche la chiave wep

----------

## gutter

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'unico dubbio che mi rimane è settare in /etc/conf.d/wireless anche la chiave wep

 

Dovresti vedere che conf di default usa il tuo access point.

----------

## Ghostraider

Assegna l'ip via DHCP

però mi sa che setto male il file /etc/conf.d/wireless

eccolo

```
essid_eth1="NETGEAR"

mode_eth1="ad-hoc"

channel_eth1="11"

key_ESSID="812C350BE35E6D61EB3F3BC2D6"

config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"
```

è ok ?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ora ricevo questo errore forse è perchè non ho settato correttamente la chiave WEP e il router mi risponde picche...

```
Gentoo luca # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *    Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *       eth1 connected to "NETGEAR" at 00:00:00:00:00:00

 *       in ad-hoc mode (WEP disabled)

 *    Bringing up eth1

 *       Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

 *       dhcp

 *          Running dhcpcd ...                          
```

come cacchio la setto correttamente ?

----------

## gutter

Ma la chiave WEP sei sicuro sia giusta? In ogni caso, dal momento che la tua rete e "ad hoc" come dice lo stesso messaggio:

```
in ad-hoc mode (WEP disabled) 
```

il wep è disabilitato.

```

 * Starting eth1

 *    Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *       eth1 connected to "NETGEAR" at 00:00:00:00:00:00 
```

Questo non mi sembra una cosa buona.

----------

## Ghostraider

Già infatti non è cosa buona di fatti sul router il WEP è abilitato e sul mio laptop sembra di no.

Ora il possibile problema dovuto alla non ricezione dell'indirizzo ip potrebbe essere dovuto a questo...il fatto è che se non metto "ad-hoc" fallisce la configurazione di eth1

come potrei fare ?

----------

## Ghostraider

Non so più che fare...ho provato tutte le possibili configurazioni ma il dhcpd fallisce sempre su eth1, mentre su eth0 non dà problemi e riceve correttamente l'ip dal DHCP... a questo punto dato che i due file /etc/init.d/net.etho e /etc/init.d/net.eth1 sono uguali mi sa che ho un problema sul WEP di fatti la differenza tra le due reti è che la rete wi-fi è protetta dal WEP la eth no...

----------

## gutter

Prova a vedere se questo ti aiuta:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-277082-highlight-wifi+iwconfig.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E bene mettere come hai risolto

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E bene mettere come hai risolto

 

Era marcowave che aveva risolto, lui ancora ci sta lavorando  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Grazie Gutter per il link ho provato a sistemare il mio /etc/conf.d/wireless come da topic...ho quindi tolto "ad-hoc" e messo managed ma ora fallisce proprio la ricerca su eth1

provo a postare un po' di codice...

```
Gentoo ~ # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:B5:50:8A:14

                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 22 24 36 48 54

                    Signal level=-46 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 53ms ago

```

questo il mio /etc/conf.d/wireless

```
essid_eth1="NETGEAR"

mode_eth1="managed"

eth1_NETGEAR="******** enc open" 
```

gli asterischi sarebbero la passkey che utilizzo

ora provando un /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```

Gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *    Bringing down eth1

 *       Shutting down eth1 ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *    Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *    Failed to configure wireless for eth1                               [ !! ]

```

----------

## gutter

Prova a postare un poco di log (/var/log/messages) almeno vediamo dove sta il problema.

----------

## Ghostraider

Gentoo ~ # tail -f /var/log/messages

```

Mar  9 18:40:01 Gentoo /usr/sbin/cron[15413]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Mar  9 18:40:13 Gentoo (root-15426): Inizializzazione (versione 2.8.0.1), pid 15426, utente 'root'

Mar  9 18:40:13 Gentoo (root-15426): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" è stato risolta ad una fonte di configurazione in sola lettura in posizione 0

Mar  9 18:40:13 Gentoo (root-15426): L'indirizzo "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" è stato risolto ad una fonte di configurazione scrivibile in posizione 1

Mar  9 18:40:13 Gentoo (root-15426): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" è stato risolta ad una fonte di configurazione in sola lettura in posizione 2

Mar  9 18:43:29 Gentoo rc-scripts: WARNING:  "net.eth1" has already been started.

Mar  9 18:43:46 Gentoo rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth1

Mar  9 18:47:44 Gentoo rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth1

Mar  9 18:48:19 Gentoo rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth1

```

----------

## gutter

I log non sono molto d'aiuto  :Confused: 

Ma sei sicuro che i parametri che hai inserito sono corretti; mi riferisco in particolar modo alla passwd?

----------

## Ghostraider

eh già i log sono un po' poveri...

si la password l'ho copia-incollata dal router...l'unico dubbio che mi viene è se devo mettere la stringa criptata o la password in chiaro...comuqnue dai post visti mi sembra che i problemi siano nella maggior parte appunto sul WEP  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

I ti consiglio prima di inziare col camminare e poi col guidare una ferrari: quindi prova prima senza wep abilitato e poi lo abiliti  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok  :Wink:  era per sicurezza in pratica il segnale tira tranquillamente due piani sopra e sotto dove abito  :Smile: 

Ok provo a disabilitare la WEP sul router e cambio /etc/conf.d/wireless...così :

```

essid_eth1="NETGEAR"

mode_eth1="ad-hoc"

channel_eth1="11"
```

----------

## Ghostraider

Ora riconosce l'indirizzo del router e mi sembra cosa buona...però fallisce sempre col dhcpd

```
Gentoo luca # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Starting eth1

 *    Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *       eth1 connected to "NETGEAR" at 02:0E:35:7D:CA:CC

 *       in ad-hoc mode (WEP disabled)

 *    Bringing up eth1

 *       dhcp

 *          Running dhcpcd ...                                            [ !! ]
```

ufffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:evil:  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ma possibile??

 non posso cedere così echecacchio....

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho provato e riprovato anche con la WEP disabilitata ma nada !!

Non so veramente più che fare...non è che qualcuno che usi DHCP e WEP a 128bit potrebbe indicarmi per favore come ha impostato il /etc/conf.d/wireless ?

----------

## fat_penguin

Ciao,

hai gia provato con un ip fisso? senza dhcp? 

hai tolto la selezione del canale e messo la modalità managed?

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## Ghostraider

No provo subito con l'ip fisso...però ho un dubbio.

In casa da noi il router è settato come dhcp perchè c'è un sacco di gente che viene e che và giusto per fare una partitona in LAN per cui il dhcp mi sa che non posso disabilitarlo sul router...posso però assegnare un ip fisso al mio laptop senza disabilitare il dhcp sul router ?

----------

## Ghostraider

Dunque forse ci siamo ho configurato l'interfaccia eth1 con ip fisso e il file /etc/conf.d/wireless così

```
essid_eth1="NETGEAR"

mode_eth1="managed"

key_NETGEAR="s:mypasskey enc open
```

ho attivato l'interfaccia net.eth1

```
Gentoo luca # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *    Bringing down eth1

 *       Shutting down eth1 ...                                           [ ok ] * Starting eth1

 *    Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *       eth1 connected to "NETGEAR" at 00:0F:B5:50:8A:14

 *       in managed mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *    Bringing up eth1

 *       192.168.0.9                                                      [ ok ] *    Adding routes

 *       default gw 192.168.0.1 ...                                       [ ok ]
```

e dall'output sembra che si connetta correttemente al router in modalità WEP ( quindi vado abbastanza tranquillo ) la rete riceve pacchetti ma internet non va comunque...forse non posso tenere ip fisso con il router che assegna gli ip con il dhcp ?

----------

## Josuke

la pass che metti...la metti in asci o con la frase?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ho copia incollato la passkey generata dal router dalla mia password...in partica numeri e lettere

----------

## Ghostraider

Ora ho configurato anche il router (almeno vedo se funziona) in modalità NON DHCP

Ho configurato nel modo per assegnamento manuale dell'ip /etc/conf.d/net

se "tiro su" l'interfaccia eth1 si connette al router e la scheda riceve pacchetti, però riporta lo stato "inattivo" :Shocked: 

Non pensavo fosse così complicato...mi serve proprio un aiutino dal cielo a questo punto:(

----------

## Josuke

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non pensavo fosse così complicato...mi serve proprio un aiutino dal cielo a questo punto:(

 

Ma infatti non dovrebbe esserlo..per caso ieri ho messo gentoo su un portatile con questa scheda...ed è andato tutto liscio come l'olio..ho provado altre 2 marche di schede wireless e questa è quella che mi ha dato meno problemi...uso però un access point e non un router wireless ma non dovrebbe cambiare molto..ti ho chiesto della pass perchè il tuo stesso problema l'ho riscontrato proprio perchè mettevo la pass non in ascii e ovviamente non andava..solo che da quello che ho capito la metti giusta...per curiosità hai fatto prove anche senza wep e hai controllato il channel che viene usato dal router?

----------

## Ghostraider

Si prima come suggeritomi da gutter ho provato senza WEP ma la cosa non funzionava lo stesso, ora seguendo il tuo consiglio ho assegnato gli ip manualmente manenendo però la WEP.

Se lancio /etc/init.d/net.eth1 effettivamente riporta che si è connesso al router e la WEP è ON in modalità open.

Ricevo pacchetti ma non ne invio.

Il canale l'ho trovato con un iwlist eth1 scan ed è il numero 11 che infatti utilizzano gli altri che si connettono con Xp.

----------

## Ghostraider

Ok finalmente RISOLTO !!! Yuppie!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  addio Bill  :Twisted Evil: 

(scusate i caratteri maiuscoli ma sono troppo contento)

Faccio un riassuntino di ciò che ho fatto così giusto possa essere utile a qualcun'altro:

1. Configurazione degli algoritmi per l'encription key nel kernel

2. Emerge di ipw2200-firmware

3. Emerge di ipw2200

4. Emerge di wireless-tools

5. Emerge di base-layout

Nel caso si abbia un tasto sul case del laptop che attivi il wi-fi, nel mio caso per un Laptop Acer:

6. Emerge acerhk

Ho utilizzato l'interfaccia eth1 per il wireless, ho assegnato manualmente gli Ip.

Sul router ho settato la chiave WEP a 128 bit.

Questo è il mio /etc/conf.d/wireless:

```
essid_eth1="ESSID"

mode_eth1="managed"

channel_eth1="tuo_canale_di_trasmissione"

key_ESSID="tua_pass_key enc open"
```

Per trovare i valori corretti il comando è:

```
# iwlist eth1 scan
```

dove eth1 è la tua interfaccia di rete per la scheda wireless.

A chi utilizza Gnome la parte per la configurazione della scheda si può fare completamente anche da:

->Applicazioni->Strumenti di Sistema->Rete

Alla fine provate un

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

se tutto è andato bene potete, se volete, aggiungere l'interfaccia eth1 al runlevel di default

```
# rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

In ultimo ringrazio tutti coloro a cui in queste settimane ho rotto le scatole e che mi hanno sempre aiutato nel sistemare questo problema.

GRAZIE A TUTTI !!

Alla prossima.

Ciao

----------

## fraido

ho il seguente problema: 

```

#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_wep     5444  0

ieee80211_crypt         6216  1 ieee80211_crypt_wep

#modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting firmware_class (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/net/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

questo e' l'output del mio dmesg e del mio lspci:

```

#dmesg | grep Network

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.1

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

#lspci

0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

```

...da notare che l'lspci da una stringa di 'id' leggermente diversa da quella riportata all'inizio di questo post; ovvero 0000:03:02.0 al posto di 0000:02:02.0

Ulteriore sfiga non posso provare la wireless, cioe' non ho una connessione wireless a portata di mano; quindi volevo oltretutto sapere se c'e' un modo per 'testare' che tutto funziona senza avere una connessione wireless (mi rendo conto che sia una domanda stupida, ma che ne so, magari c'e' un tool, oppure semplicemente tirando su i moduli senza errori significa che va tutto bene).

Ho configurato tutto per il kernel: 

```
linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6. 
```

Ho installato i seguenti pacchetti che non ho scaricato dal sito, bensì che erano gia' presenti nel tree portage:

```
*  net-wireless/ipw2200

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.1

      Size of downloaded files: 126 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

      Latest version available: 2.2

      Latest version installed: 2.2

      Size of downloaded files: 175 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI adapter

      License:     ipw2200-fw

*  net-wireless/wireless-tools

      Latest version available: 27

      Latest version installed: 27

      Size of downloaded files: 183 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

      Description: A collection of tools to configure wireless lan cards.

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.9.4-r6

      Latest version installed: 1.9.4-r6

      Size of downloaded files: 197 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Base layout for Gentoo Linux (incl. initscripts and sysvinit)

      License:     GPL-2

```

Spero d'essere stato esauriente. La compilazione del kernel e' avvenuta come descritto in questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-217688-highlight-ipw2200.html

ciao a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto in anticipo.

fraido

----------

## Josuke

con che versione di gcc hai compilaato il kernel e il modulo? con la stessa?..posta la versione

----------

## mc619

Che versione di baselayout usi ? se e' quella marcata ~x86 prova a emergere la stabile... anche a me la ~x86 aveva dato problemi con il firmaware dell ipw2200... con la stabile tutto funzionante pure WEP e WPA....

----------

## fraido

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> con che versione di gcc hai compilaato il kernel e il modulo? con la stessa?..posta la versione

 

mi cogli alla sprovvista...in effetti ho appena cambiato compilatore...ma sono quasi certo di avere usato lo stesso gcc per entrambi; ovvero sia modulo, sia kernel e cioe' la versione:

i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5

cmq. prendo il tuo post come spunto e ricompilo tutto con il 3.4

grazie. 

per quanto riguarda la versione di baselayout l'ho scritta nel precedente post. non mi pare fosee instabile.

grazie a tutti cmq. ora provo a ricompilare.

fraido

----------

## Josuke

si tentar non nuoce...comunque io intendevo il contrario hehe ossia pensavo avessi compilato con 3.4 e ti avrei consigliato di rifare con 3.3...ma magari....  :Smile: 

----------

## fraido

ciao a tutti, 

volevo avvisare che dopo alcuni tentativi mi sono accorto che il dmesg si lamentava del fatto che non gli piace il compilatore con cui ho compilato i moduli, quindi ho ricompilato tutto ed ora funziona.

ciao e grazie a tutti

fraido

----------

## Josuke

come volevasi dimostrare  :Smile: 

----------

